# Bidding on a job



## willwynne (Nov 20, 2004)

I am new to sweeping this year and have 4 contract lots currently(small shopping centers with grocery stores and such). I have just been asked to bid on a new large shopping center with A Target and other large retail stores. The problem is the center is only half complete and the property manager wants the bids in by Feb. 1. Does anybody know how to bid on a lot just going by Square footage and site plans, and does anyone know the price per Square foot in the mid atlantic area(richmond va.) If anyone has any info that could be passed on to me, it would be appreciated.

Thanks, Will


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I to would like to know how much per sq for sweping


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

First you guys/gals asking about pricing. Everything depends on what you have for equipment, what you have invested, local pricing, what all your overhead including insurance, maintenance, fuel, help, office time, parts, supply's, and any other money invested you have to get back plus your labor and the profit you expect your co. to make.
With out all that information it is imposable to figure what you should be charging. A price for sweeping is one thing but the bigger picture is what you have invested in your business and how much profit you want it to make.
Sweeping is the easy part. The hardest is figuring out how to run a business.
Sweeping among most other service businesses generally fail because of poor business practices not because of lack of work, and mostly stem from pricing to low to make a profit and pay all the overhead.

Although you need to know what the other sweepers in your area are charging this should not be what you set your pricing on. It should be determined by your needs not others.
Low bid only works if you have a lot and I mean a lot of contracts. 
A slim profit margin is for co's like Wall Mart, K Mart, and other co's that work in large volume. a small volume co. need a larger profit margin.
This may not answer your question but it should help you figure out for your self what you should be charging.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I think I am going to try to call the local sweeper companies and see what they are charging per sq per hour or per acre. I am going to try to play like I am not trying to get in the business myself . We'll see how that goes. I think I might go get that sweeper truck from the guy that had it advertised on here.


----------

